# Lavadora General Electric



## juan siles (Dic 5, 2012)

mi lavadora general electric no funciona
Al conectarla a la fuente de alimentacion todos los indicadores led encienden pero despues 
al seleccionar un rango de trabajo no da ningun tipo de señal.
Se probo la tarjeta en otra lavadora y funciona correctamente
probamos el presostato y funciona bien
se probo el condensador y funciona bien
Que puedo jacer


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

Ya que se descarto la targeta revisa bien la fuente de poder puede faltar algun voltage!


----------



## juan siles (Dic 5, 2012)

realice las siguientes instrucciones :
probe el termostato
probe la tarjetaenotra lavadora de la misma marca GE
elcapacitor no lo he probado, pero siguiendo el diagrama de la ficha tec. no parece entrar enla primera etapa sino hasta que comienza a laborar el motor
no se pero creo que puede ser el selector del programa o tipo de lavado que se realizara,que es un selector tipo resistencia
antes era un timer por contacto directo ahora este selector le manda señalde acuerdo al programa de lavado 
que opinan talves pueda ser?


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 5, 2012)

prueba la mangera del presostato, si tiene perdidas de presion puede ser la falla, toma una mangera del mismo diametro y colocasela al presostato(de manera provisoria), y del otro extremo sopla , deberia encender, si eso es la falla...
o tambien las electrovalvulas del agua, invierte los cables de la de fria a caliente, o checa con el multimetro


----------



## CHOWELL (May 23, 2013)

tambien la tarjeta de ensendido ya el micro esta oxidado o sulfatado cambiar la misma funsiona suerte


----------



## morta (May 23, 2013)

revisaste la traba de la puerta? si este falla no enciende y esta antes del presostato!


----------

